# Please sign this petition to protect the livestock and horse industry



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Please go to this site and sign this petition from the International Equine Business Association
_"Our purpose…to mutually protect the international horse industry, and to promote the use of horses and equine products in commercial enterprises. "_
I'm posting the email address here: [email protected]
Here is the web address of the actual petition:
To Protect the Livestock and Horse Industry | Petition2Congress
Here is the body of the online petition for you to read ahead of time:
***
We support those who seek to enrich their lives, and their fortunes, through the legitimate ownership and use of the equine species and other livestock.

We are petitioning for protection of businesses and families from the unethical activities perpetrated on livestock owners and enterprises that include abuses such as:
• ILLEGAL TRESPASS –
Illegally trespassing on private property for the specific purpose of videoing privately owned animals, and then editing, taking out of context, and adding commentary that is designed for the sole purpose of defamation.
• MISLEADING MEDIA CAMPAIGNS—
Edited videos, manipulated images, and inflammatory rhetoric are held and strategically released to media and internet outlets in such a way as to inflict maximum harm to reputations, to seek the imposition of criminal charges with the resulting financial, emotional, and societal harm, and to destroy any ability to profit from equine businesses.
• POSTING PERSONAL INFO & INCITING ABUSE—
Posting of the personal contact information of business owners, their family members, clients, sponsors, and customers, including addresses, phone numbers, email addresses and websites of private individuals and their family members and inciting others to harass and threaten innocent, law abiding, citizens.
• LISTING PROPERTIES & INDIVIDUALS & ENCOURAGING INTERFERENCE—
Targeting legitimate businesses and individuals and circulating lists of names, locations, and information for the sole purpose of encouraging the stalking, harassment, and interference with legal commerce.

*These self-appointed vigilante groups prey on the hard-working, tax-paying, legitimate business people of the livestock and equine industry, use misleading propaganda to raise funds and garner support, and seek to completely destroy the viability of the equine industry.*

Therefore, we the undersigned are calling upon the President of the United States, the United States Congress, and all state, federal, tribal, and local governments to protect and uphold our constitutional rights. On behalf of our businesses, our families, our children, and grandchildren, we the undersigned ask that our rights, our privacy, our ability to make a living in our chosen profession, and our spiritual, emotional, and bodily safety be protected and ensured by all means necessary. 
***
I hadn't seen a thread on this, so I thought I'd share. =D


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

There are PLENTY of laws in the books to deal with trespass, slander, libel, stalking, intimidation, etc, etc, etc.

This country is awash with laws. We do not need more.

Wait, we do need one that makes simple trespass a defense to the use of deadly force. You will see 90% of this stop PDQ.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

mildot said:


> Wait, we do need one that makes simple trespass a defense to the use of deadly force. You will see 90% of this stop PDQ.


Most states already have laws for this. States like FL have stand your ground laws. Others are a bit more limited and you must be on YOUR property but most states that have CC laws also have laws that allow for deadly force in support of life.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

nrhareiner said:


> Most states already have laws for this. States like FL have stand your ground laws. Others are a bit more limited and you must be on YOUR property but most states that have CC laws also have laws that allow for deadly force in support of life.


I believe you are talking about castle doctrine (either statutory or common law definition), which applied only to your residence and in some states extends to your vehicles.

Except for Texas, shooting someone for just being inside your property line will lead to your arrest and prosecution. With the likely result of your conviction and imprisonment. That's what needs to change.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

No I'm talking about stand your ground laws. States like florida kentucky indiana to name a few have such a laws on the books. Other states have Similar Laws of this law. Some require more threats than others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

nrhareiner said:


> No I'm talking about stand your ground laws. States like florida kentucky indiana to name a few have such a laws on the books. Other states have Similar Laws of this law. Some require more threats than others.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Once again, absent the threat of deadly force from the intruder you simply cannot shoot, SYG law or not.

What I am talking about is making the act of simple trespass a violation that can be met with deadly force by the property owner without the need for the trespasser to be using or threatening to use deadly force on the owner.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Simple trespass is not enought justification to use deadly force. There are many reasons why a person may be on the property that has nothing to do with ill will from them to the owner. Just like you can not shoot a fleing fellon. They pose no harm to you or any one around you. 

This is where you also need to look at leval of escalation of responce. My level of escalation responce to an apeired threat will not the the same as a 6'2" 240lbs mans escalation responce would be or should be. This is where the law is a living breathing thing and the attempt to change that is what needs to stoped

As ex law enforcement a couple of my sayings and I have several is that when you take a gun to a fight it is NOT your gun. On that same note I would much rather be judged by 12 then carried by 6. This is where the news and politics need to leave the justic system and let the coarts work out what the responce needs to be.


----------

